# Ford Racing Puma - Exterior Correction Detail



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its been a little while since I last did a detailing writeup, I've been writing my thesis over the past few weeks which hasn't left much time for writeups... But having just drilled a hole in my finger nail with a hand drill (long story, involving a Volvo door and my thumb), I felt like having a night off and a chance to catch up on some writeups as I have the pics from a few waiting to be written 

First off is this, a Ford Racing Puma in a metallic blue very similar to the Focus RS in look which is a colour I am really liking - lovely flake, seems to glow slightly purple in some lights  Gordon, Davy and myself were working on this car , team detailing at its most enjoyable! The car on arrival:





































Looking very clean, and in good condition with the paintwork already showing a decent gloss in the morning light. Our traditional washing techniques were used - as this was a tuition detail, we use the washing phase to demonstrate safe washing techniques to the owner and the benefits of prefoaming for example to removing grit before a touch wash. Bilberry was used the clean the wheels, G101 on the arches and rubbers around the car. Glossworkz was used with the two bucket method. During the wash stage, the owner pointed out an issue with his car which apparently is common on Pumas - the fuel filler cap is weak, which means that high pressure from the pressure washer would have to be avoided. Additionally, the corner of the filler cap rubbed up against the bodywork, removing the paint from the hinge region - unfortunately as this was a single day detail, we were unable to repair this damage as part of the detail as this would have required layered painting, so it was simply to be masked off so as to avoid any risks of making the damage worse with the machine polisher.

With the car washed, it was then rolled inside ready to be dried using a new product which we wanted to test out. Now the car was not protected here so we had a sheet of water across the panel, not beads. The dryer is like a small hoover, looks similar in design to the Black Barron, and can blow hot or cold air through attachments to dry the car. It seemed very effective in use, clearing the water off the panel leaving it bone dry in a surprisingly short space of time.. Some pics of the dryer in action:





































Dry... 










The dryer itself, modelled by Gordon :lol::lol:










I admit that I like to use a towel to dry the car with, but I can see the advantages a product like this would present for a fully touchless wash... I have the little blue Silverline dryer but was unconvinced by it for fully drying a car - gaps fine, but a full car just took too long, where as this dryer seems to be able to speed the touchless drying process up suitably to make it a viable option. 

Back to the detail, the car was then clayed in readiness for the paintwork defect removal.

Starting at the bonnet, it was clear to see the car was in need of paintwork correction - moderate to heavy swirls...





































and some deeper RDS and etching too...



















Swirls...




























Following our traditional paintwork assessment, we decided on 3M Fast Cut Plus on a 3M Green Compounding pad for correction, with Meguiars #205 Ultafinishing Polish on a 3M blue waffle finishing pad used for refining. The paintwork was assessed by measuring the paint thicknesses initially, and then working up through the abrasive scale assessing both the correction achieved and the paint removed to find a good combination of pad and polish such the as full a correction is achieved while still maintaining a safe level of paint removal at the same time. This car, after a high initial removal (possible UV degredation of very upper paint layers) had removal rates to represent hard paint and so the use of Fast Cut for correction was deemed acceptable with the approximate removal of between 5 and 7um.

In action on the bonnet, I used the small 3" 3M pads for areas around the washer jets where the bigger pads didn't cut as easily up to the line, and when heavily compounding larger pads near edges do run the risk of strike through on an edge when you need to use pressure for deeper marks.. smaller pads allowed for far more flexibility...










Around 3 hours was spent by me on the bonnet alone (and its a small bonnet! :lol, using Fast Cut, in places in multiple hits, and Meguiars #205 for refining. Application processes were as follows:

*3M Fast Cut - Correction Only*

Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm, light pressure and steady machine movement to get residue evenly spread ready for main working
Work at 2000rpm, moderate machine movements, and medium pressure working up to heavy pressure towards the end of the set
As residue begain to go clear, reduce pressure for a couple of final passes at 2000rpm

*Meguiars #205 - Double Zenith Technique*

Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm, light pressure and slow machine movements to get the polish evenly spread
Work at 1500rpm, medium pressure over the machine head and steady machine movements
Reduce the pressure, and speed the machine movements up, maintaining speed at 1500rpm
Refine at 1200rpm, light pressure and slow to medium machine movement speed
Burnish at 900rpm, slow machine movements, supporting the weight of the rotary for very light pressure

The results of correction and refining on the bonnet...



























































































On to the rest of the car - before pictures (apollogies, it would appear that I cannot hold the camera straight on this day! :lol:



























































































Note the paint damage on the hinge region of the filler cap here...










Unfortunately we were unable to attempt a repair on this during the single day detail.

More befores...








































































































































On some regions of the car, the paint was responding differently and a less aggressive approach was required for the correction phase where instead Menzerna PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish applied on either a 3M Yellow Waffle pad, or Chemical Guys Green Hexlogic Pad was used as follows:


Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm, light pressure and steady machine movements to warm the panel an polish and get it evenly spread and ready to work
Work at 1800rpm, moderate pressure over the head of the machine until residue goes clear, lightening the pressure at the end of the set.

All refinement still carried out with Meguiars #205 as described above.

During pictures, showing results of correction and refining as we worked around the car and the polishing in action...

50/50 on passenger door (showing correction right down the door, a 3" pad was used as found easiest to get right into the tight contour on door base):




























The driver's wing was very thin on paint, reading in the 60um region in places, and none notably above 80um. For this reason #205 was used solely for correction and refining, stepping to a polishing pad for a little extra bite, but deeper RDS remained here owing to the thicknesses on the panel (PTG showing its value again :thumb:




























Correction and refining on driver's door...









































































Rear 3/4...




























Pillar...



















Realising that the daylight was fading fast and there was no way we would have completed detail shots of the car (we never finish until around midnight! :lol, we decided to roll the car out into evening daylight for some pics to give you an idea of the machine finish achieved - excuse the tape and some dust in these pics, but there are still regions to be machined (bumpers, tailgagte) when these outdoor pics were taken:



























































































Back inside and back to polishing  ... Onto the tailgate, I was finding that the 4" Hexlogic pads were working very effectively, here the black finishing pad being used with Meguiars #205 to get around the countors and up close to all the edges and around the badge...




























Corrected and refined...














































If you are detailing, you might think that when you say "only the bumpers to go...", that you are nearly there - but in actual fact, we find the bumpers are amongst the most time consuming panels, yet also hugely rewarding.. Cutting and refining in every little contour to ensure the quality machine finish is continued everywhere... Takes time with the little pads though 





































Corrected and refined...
































































With the car fully corrected, it was wiped down gently with IPA (which I actually prefer to Top Inspection, as it is faster evaporating and for me this results in easier cleaning of the polish oils with only gently cloth passes). After shots from around the car, fully corrected and wiped down to assess the true finish achieved:









































































Still some RDS on the wing...










but with ~60um of paint, not a lot you can do!




















































































































































































































































While I set about the paintwork protection, using Meguiars #16 wax, Gordon protected the wheels using FK1000P. Davy set about the exhaust:










#00 Wire Wool and Briliant #1, followed by Briliant #2 applied by hand using a microfibre cloth here, just a hand enhancement of the tail pipe on this detail but certainly cheered it up, with the owner commenting that it had never looked so clean - good to have Davy, the tea boy, around for these little jobs :lol::lol::lol: (and of course, all of the other things Davy does on the detail :thumb...



















Glass was cleaned using Stoner Invisible Glass, trim protected with Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel. Plastic arches with Meguiars All Seasons Dressing sprayed, tyres with Espuma RD50.

Onto the afters :

















































































































































And just for fun at the end, we played around with the Metal Halide lighting at the end for some more artistic afters...
































































Another really enjoyable detail from the team - Gordon, Davy and myself :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hopefully thats sorted out the two pics I forgot to resize :lol:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

another great detail carried out  well done guys looks mint as usual


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Fantastic finish as ever :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Great work on the car, but a comment on the write-up.... way TOOO long!

At one point it was just picture after picture of a random panel. The odd panel here and there to show the correction works well, but this feels like every panel worked on was shown. 

Back onto the car, you're right about the colour, it is very nice, and the turnaround is great! Loved the exhaust too


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Vyker said:


> Great work on the car, but a comment on the write-up.... way TOOO long!
> 
> At one point it was just picture after picture of a random panel. The odd panel here and there to show the correction works well, but this feels like every panel worked on was shown.
> 
> Back onto the car, you're right about the colour, it is very nice, and the turnaround is great! Loved the exhaust too


This is because every panel that was worked upon that I could easily photograph without being a contorsionist was photographed - I like to do this to show the completeness of the correction process carried out


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That looks absolutely stunning, fantastic work guys :thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome work. Thanks for taking the time to share. I particularly like the level of attention you paid to getting the bumpers spot on, as I find them the hardest to get right.

Really good to see the honest afters too, and the amount of photos of all areas of the car showing the true extent of correction achieved.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great detail as always guys.
Tell the owner to slam it.

Robbie


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Great detail as always guys.
> Tell the owner to slam it.
> 
> Robbie


You'd have to tell its next owner, the car's being sold.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> You'd have to tell its next owner, the car's being sold.


I truly love these Racing Pumas :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

good day 

(i do more than polish exhausts and make tea though!!!)

i did the roof,half the rear bumper and and pillars lol :lol:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Top job guys, an unusual car and some scarey thin paint to boot!

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> good day
> 
> (i do more than polish exhausts and make tea though!!!)
> 
> i did the roof,half the rear bumper and and pillars lol :lol:


you forgot eating all the food :lol: 
cracking work again chaps


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work guys.:thumb: Still a cracking looking motor !


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> you forgot eating all the food :lol:
> cracking work again chaps


ah-ha!

who was the only one NOT to have a mcdonalds that day 

(partly cos i arrived later but nevermind :lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Very nice and very thorough! lovely after shots


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> ah-ha!
> 
> who was the only one NOT to have a mcdonalds that day
> 
> (partly cos i arrived later but nevermind :lol


Who ate a *bucket* of ice-cream with tea?! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Who ate a *bucket* of ice-cream with tea?! :lol::lol::lol:


oh balls, forgot about that 

:lol:

i offerd you guys some!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

another cracking detail :thumb:


----------



## Jessop (Jun 4, 2009)

Good post..

And *wow* - that sounds like some seriously thin paint!

PTG definatley worth its weight in gold for that car. Cheaper than a panel repaint ;0


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> oh balls, forgot about that
> 
> :lol:
> 
> i offerd you guys some!


the runny stuff in the bottom of the pot doesnt count lol  lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> the runny stuff in the bottom of the pot doesnt count lol  lol


dont you start you got offered first lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

9 scoops of Ice cream in that bucket.
Greed s0d. 
Remember what I said about you exposing yourself in all the Details.
We you did wear a belt this time, thats true.
But you still managed to get your @rse in the shots.








:lol: :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

:doublesho

you should have waited!


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

im pretty sure that im laffing in the reflection of this car lol and i memory serves me correctly its because of his ****  

theres always 1 or 2.....................................................hundred pics that his crack appears in  lol


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good job guys

Gotta love the FRP's!...It would be safe to assume that there aren't many left that are in this condition!:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

a few pictures that i took on the detail:




































































































 sorry pics from my blackberry so not fantastic..


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> .
> Tell the owner to slam it.
> 
> Robbie


Bad call :doublesho

Awesome detail 

David


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris_VRS said:


> Good job guys
> 
> Gotta love the FRP's!...It would be safe to assume that there aren't many left that are in this condition!:thumb:


Theres still a few


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Incredible. I bet it didnt look that good when brand new.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Super job fellas, looks better than new! :thumb:



williamsclio1 said:


> Theres still a few


HOW MANY?! :doublesho

Jesus thats a lot of puma's never mind cossie's! :doublesho

Great pics


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

So good to see a FRP - loved mine. Never got the chance to do anything like this to it.

Really makes me want another one. Imperial blue is a fantastic colour.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice job and write up dave and gang!


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

long read and lots of pics

but love racing pumas, and the colour is awesome with them arches


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Dave:thumb:

Megs #16 again


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work and write up as always. :thumb:

I really want a vehicle dryer, where can you get the dryer from and are they cheaper than the Black Baron?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome car,awesome correction and write up:argie::argie:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

awesome work guys! what a nice example!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like a very enjoyable 'long' day was had by all .

Great job as seems to be the norm from you guys as well, superb colour :thumb:


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

[
Note the paint damage on the hinge region of the filler cap here...










Unfortunately we were unable to attempt a repair on this during the single day detail.

Popped to see a friend of mine last week whilst he's spraying another FRP he noticed this same problem and came up with a very simply solution, if you just put a small dab of super glue on the hinge (as shown in photo) it stops the flap touching the rear quarter panel. He also put a bit on mine and it works perfectly.










(Sorry poo photo quality just quickly took it with the iPhone)
:thumb:

David


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Look awesome guys...


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Top work gents, glorious finish and thanks for sharing.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

awesome work, brilliant attention to detail. Lovely car as well, maybe someday...


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cracking stuff chaps on a very rare car-you dont see many about. That blower looks very interesting indeed i think ill give David a shout about that one.

Enjoyable.informative read as ever.

Gav


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very very nice finish.. The level of detail and the time spent on perfecting the finish is obvious as always and why I do enjoy your write ups! nice work guys as always!! I must try some of this Megs 205 as it does give a very nice finish...


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

fantastic job


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning work. 

That one looks as shiny as the first brand spanking new one I saw at a pumapeople meet back in the late 90's early 00's.

I love FRP's used to have a Stnd 1.7 in the late 90's, a little panther Black R plate, wish I new about detailing then, though that said the turtle Wax metalic wax I used to use did an ok job, just a shame about the swirls. 

Always wanted an FRP but back then 23 Grand for a motor was a non starter.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Amazing piece of work. Massively impressed.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stunning work


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Amazing finish you guys achieved there :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Typically superb standards of both detailing and informative write up from you guys!! First class in all respects :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely job on what were already pretty rare cars and now getting even rarer.


----------



## jimboxl (Dec 11, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> oh balls, forgot about that
> 
> :lol:
> 
> i offerd you guys some!


Big man if you work like horse you need to eat like one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great write up guys and lovely finish.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks sensational!! :argie:

Another top detail guys.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great detail on a great little car. The colour looks so much better, you could really see it in the 50/50 shots.

Excellent write-up too, thank you.

The only thing that lets this car down is the brake calipers and disc hubs, but that for another day:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I need me one of those driers! It looks like something out of ghostbusters... 

Great job guys, nice result.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> You'd have to tell its next owner, the car's being sold.





badly_dubbed said:


> a few pictures that i took on the detail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work guys, and on my favourite colour:thumb:

Nice close ups of the flake popping Dave.

How much does he want for the car?


----------



## dragonflyjade (Jun 15, 2008)

Such an excellent job. You guys should be rightly proud of yourselves. 8)


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Fantastic work there.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

What make of drier is that? Any prices etc?


----------

